# Pull/Push/Legs routine on a Keto CKD diet?



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

I want to do the above was just wondering if it is advisable and if not what kind of training would you recomend I'm keen to use a keto diet?

Thanks for any help

Routine as follows:

Pull

Deadlifts 5x5

Bent over rows 5x5

Wide grip pull ups 3 till failure

Rear delt raises 3x10-12

Bicep curls 3x10-15

Push

Decline press 5x5

DB shoulder press 5x5

Dips 3 till failure

Lat raises 3x10-12

Tri-push downs 3x10-15

Legs

Squats 5x5

Lunges 3x10

Leg ext 3x10

Ham curls 3x10

Calve raises 3xfailure

Cheers


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

yes do it mate and get on keto, dont fully expect lots of weight thrown about but you will definitely see a nice change in body comp if you stick to it !!!


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> yes do it mate and get on keto, dont fully expect lots of weight thrown about but you will definitely see a nice change in body comp if you stick to it !!!


Cheers mate thats what I'm after just wanna bring my bf% down at the min then I can build my strength later on


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

would like to see you put in a few days worth of your diet info on here aswell mate to see what your eating !!!!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Routine looks good. As flinty says, don't expect dramatic strength increases, but you should see some fat loss. I don't get on with keto personally, but it is a good diet for short-medium term fat loss for most people provided calories are controlled.


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> would like to see you put in a few days worth of your diet info on here aswell mate to see what your eating !!!!


I get 5 meals a day with 30g protein 30g fat

few meal examples are:

100g steak with 1 cup of broccoli and 2tble spoons of evoo

90g cheese(if im in a rush)

2 burgers with cheese and a slice of bacon on each

2 egg omlette with 40g cheese and mushrooms

Salmon fllet with green veg(dont get to have that much because the missus hates the smell of it)

I drink as much water as I can but start to struggle after about 3-3.5ltrs


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

I also like to cook about 400g of minced beef with half a red onion and a full pack of mushrooms and 6 slices of bacon it tastes mega and does me about 4 meals


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Did my 'pull' workout last night, felt strong tested positive for ketones after training and this morning, so on the right track.

Never done deadlifts before, awesome exercise felt like my lower back was gonna expolde.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i didnt think ketones meant jack poo to be honest mate ?? i always read that it was a innacurate way of knowing if you were in ketosis or not, maybe im wrong and somone could put me straight on that ???


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

I dunno for sure but I've read that for your liver to make ketones it needs to be starved of glycogen, I have been told to use a blood glucose monitor to be more accurate i'm just waiting for one to come in the post if my blood sugar is 5.7 or below i'll be in ketosis


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Im gonna post my progress on this thread feel free to jump in with any advice cheers

06/02/2012

Wt 192.5lbs

BF 19% (taken with calipers)

Training:

Deadlift 90kgs 5x5 (didn't go to heavy as I was new to the exercise)

Single arm row 50kg 5x5 each side

Wide grip pull ups 12/9/7

Rear delt raise 17.5kg 3 sets 12/11/9

E-Z bar curls 30kgs 3 sets 12/10/9


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Push workout done last night:

08/02/2012

Decline press 5x5 140kgs

DB Press 5x5 25kg DB

Dips 3 sets 15/13/8

Lat raises 3x12 12.5kgs

Tri push downs 3x15 25kgs

Felt strong to start off energy went by the last 2 exercise's

Thinking of adding some sort of isolation exercise for chest pecdec or flyes, also was wondering if I'd need to put some shrugs in my workout somewhere? next week I'm gonna do Abs and cardio on the Tues and Thurs or would that be to much and effect my recovery being on a keto diet?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Alaaan83 said:


> Push workout done last night:
> 
> 08/02/2012
> 
> ...


WHY ISOLATIONS ??

AND NO SHRUGS arent really needed if your deadlifts are up to scratch mate ..

i did deads last night up to 160 kg and my traps today are fcukin minging ...

Deads for traps imo are awesome !!!


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah fair one deads are awesome just always done shrugs, I'll leave em for a bit see how I get on. With me chest just feel it could do with some more (I suppose that means I could have lifted more). Think I need to get my self a weight belt so I can do wt'd dips maybe, I think I just need to work on my patience, only started the routine on monday an im tryin to change it LOL.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I do both shrugs and deads. Traps are such a big muscle and they are synergists in a lot of other movement so they can take a pounding


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Alaaan83 said:


> Yeah fair one deads are awesome just always done shrugs, I'll leave em for a bit see how I get on. With me chest just feel it could do with some more (I suppose that means I could have lifted more). Think I need to get my self a weight belt so I can do wt'd dips maybe, I think I just need to work on my patience, only started the routine on monday an im tryin to change it LOL.


Everyone always says this about push pull legs routines at first, and yes thats cos your new to it , and finding your weight ..

do you change weight as you do the sets mate ?? or do you stay the same weight ??? and do you complete all the sets and reps or do you fail on any ???


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

for me i have to shrug to get trap development and i can deadlift a good weight.

traps have always been a weak spot for me. (bad car crash)

so i usually throw few sets of d/b shrugs or barbell shrugs at the end of a shoulder/back session..


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Everyone always says this about push pull legs routines at first, and yes thats cos your new to it , and finding your weight ..
> 
> do you change weight as you do the sets mate ?? or do you stay the same weight ??? and do you complete all the sets and reps or do you fail on any ???


I start with a wt I think I will fail at 5 reps with and increase if I don't fail, I wanna fail on as many sets as I can. Deadlifts are a new exercise to me so need to get my form right before I put any wt on.


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Im thinking of takin creatine just wondering if I can on a Keto diet should I take it during the week or leave it till my refeed and take a load?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Alaaan83 said:


> Im thinking of takin creatine just wondering if I can on a Keto diet should I take it during the week or leave it till my refeed and take a load?


i wouldnt bother mate to be fair, if your eating a lot of red meat etc then your creatine level will be fine anyway bro .... its just a bit of a waste of money IMO if your on keto and already paying out for good meat !!!


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah didn't think of that to be honest...

I will say one thing I'm lookin forward to my re-feed tonight got a bag of haribo with my name on it!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

you refeeding this early mate ??? how long you been doing it ??


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

I was told to refeed every week? This is my 4th week on keto but only 2 weeks eating right(to much protein).


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ah ok, i thought it was only your first week of keto, in which case i would have suggested not doing a refeed until at least 2 weeks into it mate , but thats cool !!!


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh right nice one would of been gutted if I couldn't do my re feed tonight


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Did my legs on Friday

Squats 160kgs 5/5/5/4/3

Lunges 40kgsBB 10/10/9

Leg ext 40kgs 12/12/9

Leg curls 30kgs 12/10/10

Calve raises 100kgs 16/16/12

Felt tired in the gym on Friday had a bit of a crap wkend diet wise went watchin the football an rugby on Sat afternoon got a bit carried away


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Pull 14/02/2012

Deadlifts 90kgs 5/5/5/5/4

T-bar rows 70kgs 5/5/4/4/4

Wide grip pull ups 10/9/6

Rear delt raise 17.5kgs 14/14/11

Ez-Bar curl 30kgs 12/12/10


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Dunno if Im gettin enough calories

currently 1920cal

Fat 150g

Protein 150g

My WT is 192lbs 18%BF

only 10 cal per lb is this to low?


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Push 15/02/2012

Decline press 140kgs 5/5/5/5/5

Smith mach press 40kgs+bar 5/5/5/4/4

Dips Body wt 15/12/12

Lat raises 7.5kgs 15/15/15

Tri rope ext 15kgs 15/15/15 (real slow)


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Alaaan83 said:


> Dunno if Im gettin enough calories
> 
> currently 1920cal
> 
> ...


That is pretty low - 12 kcal per lb is usually effective; go too much lower and muscle loss can increase and energy levels become sapped. There is individual variability though, so you might be ok. If you do feel wiped out though just up the kcals a little.


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Got my carb re feed tonight just wanna ask if this sounds about right? I've not been getting it right the last few weeks.

Gym 1800:

1500 last meal 30/30 p/f

1600 1x bananna

after training 1 can of rockstar enegry drink and 50g whey(1900ish)

2000 100g steak and baked potato an veg

2200 30g whey and a bag of haribo

SAT

0900 3 wheatabix and a protein shake

I will usually carry on eating carbs until I go to sleep but im gonna stop after breakfast


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Legs 17/02/2012

Squats 160kgs 5/5/5/4/4

Calve raises 100kgs 16/15/15

Leg ext 45kgs 10/8/8

Leg curl 30kgs 11/10/10

Skipped lunges because I was struggling on time.

Pull 20/02/2012

Deadlift 100kgs 5/5/5/5/4

Single arm row 40kgs 5/5/5/5/5 (tried to go a bit heavy but grip let me down gonna use wraps next weak)

Wide grip pull ups 8/8/7 (15kgs assisted)

Rear delt raises 15kgs 12/12/12

Bicep curl 30kgs 12/12/11


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Not been on for a bit(internet issues).

Still been training and doing 'keto' but my wt is still 192lbs? bit confused... I my need to start doing cardio which I cant stand it just destroys my soul!!!!

I have a friend whos on gear and I'm thinking of doing a cycle myself? still not sure. If I was it would be oral only not keen on injecting(soft ****).

I dont know if it's me being impatient just feel a touch frustrated at the min...

quick update on Lifts

Decline Bench 140kgs

Deads 110kgs

Shoulder press 30kgs DB

Legs pretty much the same


----------

